# Facebook schließt Spammer-Lücke



## Newsfeed (8 September 2010)

Eine Cross-Site-Request-Forgery-Lücke ließ sich anfang der Woche zum automatischen Versand von Spam-Mails über das Facebook-System missbrauchen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

